# My City sucks



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Soo Ive been geeked etc. about my haunt one last thing to do is get a spcial use permit from the city and they tell me I need an Arcatect Or Engineer stamp and a Comertial building permit. At the tune of about a grand, Is this normal ? Any help or ideas are greatly apreciated. 
Don't want to give it up I need the screams. Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

are you planning on charging admission? If not, then you may be able to get away with no permit because it is a grassroots temp thang.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

No I was planning on charging they said if I did it for one weekend they would wave the Permit but I need more than one weekend to make the rent.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Golly, then I guess they have you over a barrell. You have no choice but to do what the city says.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I m looking to move out ot the city limits I cant aford a grand for permits


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hell, I wouldn't be able to afford it either. Did you ask if there's some change you could make so you could have a reduced payment?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like you are being treated like anybody else that wants to build and start a business in which the general public will be in your building. Being outside the city limits will only stop the city rules. The state may have a thing to say to you also. There can be lots of things that make a difference, as in where you are located, will the general public be inside your structure, is it short term or not, fire exits, possible need of a tax licence if you are charging to get in. They are not out to get you, but you need to have your ducks in a row just like everybody else. My suggestion is to find someone that knows the ropes and ask questions before you get to far with this.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Next time ill ask forgivness as opposed to permition


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How much is you insurance??


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks FE, I forgot that one. Can you say law suite for a trip and fall ?


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Insurance is 900 for a 1 mil policy


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Gone are the days when someone can give to the people without haveing to worry about the people stabbing in the back.
But I still do it every year, too much fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BD is right on he money.
You'll no doubt have a building inspector and a fire marshal knocking on your door.
You will probably be shut down before you open your doors and be out whatever monies you have already spent.
The only way around this is to do it for free, you can ask for a donation (can't make it mandatory, same rule applies for that as well). Sell merchandise.

I wish you luck.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

I wasn't going to jump in cause I don't want to offend anyone, but this is really a normal part of doing business. We have spent over 3 months in getting our legal plans set in motion and approved......we haven't had ANY fun building props, playing with cool stuff etc....we have been nose deep into all the books and playing all the games the city and state like to play. We are now into our 4 month of business and we are just starting the actual prop building. We have got almost 1500.00 in just legal expenses.......

1.) Legally Register your company name
2.) Declare your company status( Inc, LLC, Partnership)
3.) Business License
4.) Temp Special Events Permit
5.) Building Permit
6.) Tax ID number
7.) Special Events Liability Insurance
8.) Workers Comp Insurance
9.) Police Assembly Application
10.) Fire and Rescue Approval of floor plans


and Im sure there's some stuff Ive left out but this is before we ever built a single wall. 
We now have over 100 walls built, painted, fire gaurded, and tomorrow I throw my first welds down on the first prop. We are very excited to get this Haunt going, and now with all of the hard work out of the way, we feel confident that we can put on a show that will be fun, safe and profitable for us for many years to come. I feel its not worth all of your time and effort to build a Haunt and have some jackass tell you on opening night that you don't have all the proper permits to run your Haunt. Or even worse, you get it open and someone gets hurt because you didn't follow the rules.....man I know I don't want to be in that situation. If theres anything I can help you figure out, please don't hesitate to ask....


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

My complaint is the fact that I have to spend the grand on a permit to change it from a retail space to an event space. $400 of it goes to an engineer to take my drawings and copy them. I really thought all my ducks were in a row


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Red tape blows, but I guess it just goes with the territory


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I just have to say that the only thing I thought of while reading the first post was that it's ARCHITECT and COMMERCIAL.
I'm sorry but I'm crazy about spelling haha.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

the only thing worse than my typing is my spelling


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...or 3 month ol expired milk.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, hope you get through all of that red tape OK!

Gotta love those bureaucrats! Nothing is simple anymore!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

God Bless America.... land that I love... in triplicate, copies filed with the probate....


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

wilbret said:


> God Bless America.... land that I love... in triplicate, copies filed with the probate....


Oh yeah, and "I'm sorry, I can't give you legal advice."
"These forms are in the wrong order!"


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

Whatchu need to do is take this form across town and go to the office of inspections. They'll give you a form, you'll pay there and bring it back here and we'll give you a form and you'll pay us estimated tax. Then, you'll go to the next office and get your license and pay her. 

And don't come to the front of the line when you come back. And yes, I know we have 8 windows, and only 1 is open, and I know you can see LaShonda and LaTrice back there doing nothing, but it's their break. And yes, I know it's weird to have a cashier perform one function when I could easily take your money at the same time, but then LaToya would be out of a job. 

Oh, we don't take checks. You need cash or a money order. We do take credit or debit, but there is a $5 surcharge for that. There is an ATM on the first floor. Get some cash and take your place at the end of the line.

My city is a military town, and the metro area is about 350k. I saw a report that said over 100k of our citizens were government employees. Can you say, BLOAT?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great writing, Wilbret!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

We don't charge and it is basically "By invitation only". This year we plan on doing a canned food drive for the local food pantry. It's a shame that you must CYA so much, but you do what you have to do........... Otherwise some nonworking jackass sues you for everything that you own or ever WILL own!! Remember a special lawsuit about coffee being served hot?????????????


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

ok so I found a new space the only problem is that my origional theme wont work. First space had tall celing and you could make it into a museam. New space is a basement with 7 ft celing and stone walls. I am up for any and all ideas I can't get the old theme out of my head. Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Secret government 57 alien type of thing?

Secret Toxic disposal site?

Serial killer's secret burial chambers?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

oh oh oh...how about a torture chamber for all the people who make you fill out forms and pay fines and fees and surcharges...muh-ah ah ah ah!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

OH! I like that one!


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

my wifes idea was a haunted tour of Europe but I think it would be a waste of this truly creepy space


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

The Haunter said:


> Next time ill ask forgivness as opposed to permition


LOL, I was just thinking of this line when I started to read this post.

Now Eragon...that would be a nice theme to build a haunt on! I don't see too many medieval themes too much any more. Seems like Pirates is in right now (and the old standbys).

Anyway. I have done haunts in the past and basically that line above holds true for many things. If you file for a permit, more than likely it will take MONTHS to get it. Like wise...it would take MONTHS for the city to shut your operation down.

Now one thing that is important is public safety and the best thing here is to get to know people at your fire department REALLY well. Talk to them and explain what it is that you are going to do. They will tell you in advance what is safe and what is not safe. Follow their directions before you start construction. When you are done, have them walk through the place and they will tell you if it is safe or not, they will tell you how many people you can have at your attraction.

You do right by the fire department you are in good shape. Usually many fire departments are very friendly with the police and if you have them in your corner too...then there is little the city can do to shut you down.

Now, insurance. That is something that you may or may not want. If it is just you and you have no backers...I would see about getting insurance in the event someone trips, falls and gets hurt.

Now my advice is to hook up with an organization. A church, or non-profit would be great. Sure they will get a piece of your pie...but you have less worries with the problems with dealing with permits for the city and what not.

In the past most of the haunts I set up in were for churches and (believe it or not) volunteer fire departments (you sure can't beat setting up an attraction at your local fire department). I like working with fire departments the best because they pretty much know exactly what you (and they) have to do to maintain a safe attraction. Again while you do have to split your profits, much 'city fuss' you don't have to deal with. The benefits are that you would be working out of a nice public facility and you don't have to worry about too many expenses outside of setting up your haunt.

Now if you want to do this on a regular basis AND you want to keep all the profits...then yes, probably it would be in your best interest to seek out the proper permits and to what is necessary to run your business...because that is exactly what you would be persuing. However, if you are going to go this route, you are looking at major expenses and the feasibility of setting up on your property will diminish your profit potential.

What I am getting at is that you would be then better off in a commercial location. You could find a warehouse or storage facility that you could rent for a modest price for a month or two. Check out places that are slow in the fall/winter months. Many times you can negotiate a good deal. Usually you would end up getting FAR more room that what you could ever do at your home.

But in the meantime, my best suggestion to you is to hook up with a Church, or Volunteer fire department. Make a few bucks now. Ask questions about running a business as you go along. Who knows, you may end up taking this to the max and end up making a good deal of money in it.

Here check this place out:

http://www.darksideproductions.com/frame.html

This place is only open around Halloween, yet they own the property all year. They are a legit company. So they do have year round expenses to keep this facility up. But look at what they charge. $18 for the Haunted Mansion and Village. Most attractions run about $1 to $10. So that is pretty pricey. Now don't get me wrong...this IS the best haunted facility on Long Island.

Well, hopefully that helps you put you on course with what you want to do. If you are not going to charge admission, then you don't have much to worry about. However, if you are going to have an enclosed walkthrough on your property...you better check with the fire department to make sure it is safe.

JG


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Having worked in the home building industry and now the commercial side of construction. I know why you have to have engineers and architects. I know its just a haunted house, but things really have to be safe and the city is also protecting itself from liability.


----------

